# Algae on Plants



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

My tank has been up and running for about 3 weeks now and I am noticing that there is more and more Algae on my plants - 3 swords & 2 Anubis. The swords look like brownish algae and the anubis have a blackish color to them. I have tried to lightly rub it off but it will not budge...any ideas as to why this is there and what can be done?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Too long of a light period, maybe?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Too long of a light period, maybe?


I keep the lights on about 12 hours give or take a little bit.

oh and there isn't algae anywhere else, just the plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try less. What are your nitrates?


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Try less. What are your nitrates?


not sure im ordering my test kit as we speak


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Lighting times is a good question. I have no idea how long planted tank lights should be on. Can anyone answer that?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It depends on the amount of light you have and how your plants are doing on what they are getting.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

8 to 10 hours is a good average unless you have very high lighting and not running co2, then you would cut it down to a lot less.


----------



## nicolewukber12 (Oct 18, 2010)

I've had this problem too.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Too long of a light period, maybe?


+1

Kill your lights for a few days and the algae on the plants should die off.


Then resume with 1/2 duration. 

If the algae comes back cut in 1/2 again.

If not increase duration until the plants grow but the algae doesn't.


my .02


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> +1
> 
> Kill your lights for a few days and the algae on the plants should die off.
> 
> ...


Should i wait to add more plants until i get rid of the algae? Also, i have new lights on the way that will bumb up my lighting from very low to moderate. Should i wait to get moderate light plants until after i get my lights or can i order them now and will they survive a few days in low lighting?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If not mistaken, I believe more plants could help. It will use up the nutrients faster.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> If not mistaken, I believe more plants could help. It will use up the nutrients faster.


They wont die though while im waiting for the light to come in? It may be a week before i get it and the plants would take 2 days to get the plants once i order them. Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

GeminiPrincess said:


> Should i wait to add more plants until i get rid of the algae? Also, i have new lights on the way that will bumb up my lighting from very low to moderate. Should i wait to get moderate light plants until after i get my lights or can i order them now and will they survive a few days in low lighting?




I would add anacharis and/or vals. Both are fast growing to help absorbe excess nutrients.

One possibility is the tank is nitrate starved and the algae is actually a form of cyano. Cyano can get its nitrogen from the dissolved nitrogen gas vrs nitrates. And can therefore bloom in a low nitrate environment.

From what I understand 1.5w/g is a good amount. above that and most recommend fertz and co2 injection.

my .02


----------

